# I did get out my ceramic tree



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

I made this for mom about 50 years ago. My aunt has several and I mentioned it to her. She said I should get it out. It has glitter on the branch tips, but not very visible in this photo. It's abut 17 inches (43 cm) tall when on the base and not counting the top star.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice deb.

When my mother  was doing one, she offered to make me  one.
We had  no  room to store  it  so I refused   the tree.
She did  paint a small one  without lights for me.

This year decided I wanted one.
Surprised at the  prices on eBay,, prices  ranged in $50 to  triple ones.
Started checking antique stores.
Finally found one we  liked & bought it.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2022)

I bought one at a thrift store a few years ago, after I moved here. Paid $4.00 for it and it had no base but Sonny put together a DIY one out of wood for me.




P.S. Sonny and his ex-wife had a kiln and they used to make these Christmas trees and sell them. He said they did good.


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

I like your cat figurines, katlupe.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I like your cat figurines, katlupe.


Thank you!


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

I have a few Santa mugs, too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2022)

I think my ceramic tree is on the thread,"Show  us your Christmas tree"


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 17, 2022)

I have a white ceramic tree made by my Best Aunt and finally put it out this week. It's gotta be at least 50 years old, probably more. Best part about it is that it doesn't have to be put up and decorated and then two weeks later un-decorated and taken down. No muss, no fuss, no bother!


----------

